# Paramedics Plus Physical Requirements



## Amelia (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi all,

Paramedics Plus is taking over our current ambulance service, and looking at the requirements, they want you to lift 140 pounds. I think I would be able to get to the 140 lb. mark (I can lift 120 now), but I'm kind of petite, so much more than that may be a challenge, which I'm willing to take on.

My question is, if I qualify for the other physical stuff, how strict are they on the 140 lb. lifting requirements?

Because no one around here really knows what to expect with this new company, I don't know who else to ask.

Thank you!


----------



## MkVity (Jan 22, 2015)

That's 9 stone 63kg. Bet you can do that no problem @Amelia do the angry/mean face and you'll be fine


----------



## Amelia (Jan 22, 2015)

HA HA HA!!! Maybe that will intimidate them enough to hire me!


----------



## JWalters (Jan 22, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Paramedics Plus is taking over our current ambulance service, and looking at the requirements, they want you to lift 140 pounds. I think I would be able to get to the 140 lb. mark (I can lift 120 now), but I'm kind of petite, so much more than that may be a challenge, which I'm willing to take on.
> 
> ...


 
I have no idea about this company but I just had a lift test yesterday for my new job and they have a 140 pound lift and transfer for the last station. I was told that in order to be employed I had to complete all stations.

That said, I lift normally at about 125 pounds for dead lifting and got through the test just fine. I know that there have been occasions where we have loaded some quite large individuals into our truck and sometimes it is a bit of work but not impossible....that was what the test was like. I think that you will do just fine.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 22, 2015)

@JWalters Thank you. That makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Usmc1983 (Mar 25, 2015)

What  about  the 50 question test   Dose  someone no  about  that  ....?


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2015)

From what i learned in class is that the NREMT is 70-120 questions. The quiz stops when it thinks you're competent- so my instructor told us.


----------



## Usmc1983 (Mar 25, 2015)

Amelia said:


> From what i learned in class is that the NREMT is 70-120 questions. The quiz stops when it thinks you're competent- so my instructor told us.


Oh  thanks... But  I'm  talking  about  the  50 question EMT test  That  P+ Gives


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh. I dont know about that one. Are you in SF too?


----------



## Usmc1983 (Mar 25, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Oh. I dont know about that one. Are you in SF too?


Yeah


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 25, 2015)

Usmc1983 said:


> Yeah


PM me


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 25, 2015)

Usmc1983 said:


> Oh  thanks... But  I'm  talking  about  the  50 question EMT test  That  P+ Gives


More specifically:
@Usmc1983,   PM me.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Mar 25, 2015)

Amelia, you could always join the Push-Up Club at school. Each time we miss an IV stick we have to do 20 push-ups. You'd be pushing around 140 lbs in no time.


----------



## Usmc1983 (Mar 25, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> More specifically:
> @Usmc1983,   PM me.


Don't  know   How to do that  Sry


----------



## Usmc1983 (Mar 25, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> PM me


Don't  know how to pm  Sry


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2015)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Amelia, you could always join the Push-Up Club at school. Each time we miss an IV stick we have to do 20 push-ups. You'd be pushing around 140 lbs in no time.


I cant do IVs though.  i was at school yesturday! Im already at 150. Working harder because I love it and when transporting longboard I can tell the pt- "youre going to feel lower on one side because Im short, nut dont worry because Im stronger than these other guys." He he


----------



## Gurby (Mar 25, 2015)

Good job - keep at it!  Aim for 200!


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2015)

Ill do as mich as I can! Not bad for being petite!!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 25, 2015)

Usmc1983 said:


> Don't  know how to pm  Sry


Click on my profile (my name in this post). There should be a little envelope in the upper R corner. Click that.

I work where you are trying to... Might be worth the effort.


----------



## exodus (Mar 25, 2015)

Usmc1983 said:


> Oh  thanks... But  I'm  talking  about  the  50 question EMT test  That  P+ Gives


P+ is very stringent about their hiring requirements as they want well trained and professional paramedics. Last time they took over a rural metro contract, many of the medics ended up fired because they either didn't have professionalism or the knowledge to be a medic.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 25, 2015)

exodus said:


> P+ is very stringent about their hiring requirements as they want well trained and professional paramedics. Last time they took over a rural metro contract, many of the medics ended up fired because they either didn't have professionalism or the knowledge to be a medic.


You sound like management.


----------



## Usmc1983 (Mar 25, 2015)

No   Deff not


----------



## Usmc1983 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just  took  the  test  this  week  and  Faild   Was  trying  to  get  more  info on it


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2015)

exodus... so... fresh from emt-i school?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 25, 2015)

Usmc1983 said:


> Just  took  the  test  this  week  and  Faild   Was  trying  to  get  more  info on it


That test is whack. 
As a medic, I took the EMT test and several of the questions left me scratching my head.


----------



## Usmc1983 (Mar 26, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> That test is whack.
> As a medic, I took the EMT test and several of the questions left me scratching my head.


Yeah  I  felt  like a  complete Muppet when  she  told me I  failed it


----------



## Usmc1983 (Mar 26, 2015)

Usmc1983 said:


> Yeah  I  felt  like a  complete Muppet when  she  told me I  failed it


 
So what's  the  deal  on  that  thing  ??


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's from Texas.


----------



## Usmc1983 (Mar 26, 2015)

U  get    Anymore Intel let  me  know  ...Cheers!!!


----------



## exodus (Mar 26, 2015)

Amelia said:


> exodus... so... fresh from emt-i school?


Fresh from school you'll probably be fine!


----------



## Amelia (Mar 26, 2015)

I was going to ask- what are the shifts? Are they staggered, or is everyone  (i.e.) 7-7 ?


----------



## SDSF43 (Apr 4, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I was going to ask- what are the shifts? Are they staggered, or is everyone  (i.e.) 7-7 ?


I believe the shifts will be staggered if I remember correctly from the meet and greet meetings we had with them in November. Current employees R/M employees have orientation coming up here in mid-April so we will know more by then.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 4, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for your reply. Im trying to figure out how all of this will work. Graduation in a month!!


----------



## SDSF43 (Apr 4, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Awesome! Thanks for your reply. Im trying to figure out how all of this will work. Graduation in a month!!



Awesome! If you have any more questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 5, 2015)

SDSF43 said:


> Awesome! If you have any more questions, feel free to PM me.


Thanks! Im sooo excited about this. Im so passionate a out this- as you can probably tell by my  in incessessent questions!


----------

